# Can anyone advise us re childminding fees?



## Fubar (22 Nov 2008)

This is our first time seeking childcare. We need a lady to do school pickup and mind our 3 children in our own home from 2-6pm five days a week. She will also be required fulltime during school holidays.What rate should we expect to pay for the afterschool hours per week? Then what should we pay for fulltime care per week during summer hols? Somebody also said that as we are now in effect' employers in our home' that we should also be paying PRSI for her(she is not from Ireland and at present is receiving suplementary welfare payments while working parttime)...is this necesary or a legal requirement? I went onto Social Welfare website but seems very complicated. Please help!!!


----------



## kaff (23 Nov 2008)

Hi,
I enquired into this option recently on another website for childcare  www.rollercoaster.ie To have someone come into your home,yes you become employer and have to pay PRSI on top.  I had one child and the hrly rate quoted for afterschool was €10 - €12 / hour. This could be the rate for full days e.g €80 . In effect like nanny rates. Child minders charge approx €5 - €6.50 per child if minding in their homes. Others offer €25 for half day and €40 for full days (these are ball park figures)- different scenario if in your home.   Not sure what you are charged for 3 children in your home, but certainly more than for one. 
If you use live out au pair - then you are not employer, but other restrictions on what they do etc and level of experience. 
Best of luck - it was cheaper for me to have after school care than have my child collected and minded in her home.
K


----------



## cleverclogs7 (23 Nov 2008)

hi,my sis has been child minding for over 10 yrs.shes paid 10.80 per hour for 2 kids.some times she has to sleep over and get 15 per hour after 10pm.
she works 8am-5pm and some saturdays


----------



## ramble (24 Nov 2008)

I pay about 12.50 per hour for 20 hours per week, 3 children, for this I get the housework done and dinner cooked but 2 of my children are at secondary school, so there is not a lot of hands on minding.  The woman comes at 1pm, smallest child finishes school at 2.30pm.  On  holidays I stick with the same but my oldest is old enough to mind the youngest for a few hours. When the children were younger I sent them to summer camps in the morning and just had the minder in the afternoon.  I did this mainly because at the time it was difficult to get a flexible person, may not be so difficult now!  I pay prsi and 5 weeks holiday per year. There is no tax on that salary.  You need to watch out for the bank holidays, they have to be paid for and can be tricky to calculate if the minder does not usually work on the day.  I went for a salary, so the same amount is paid every week rather than expressing it per hour, we work out time in lieu if she works extra hours


----------



## ailbhe (24 Nov 2008)

I'm pretty sure you cannot claim Supplementary Welfare Allowance and work.
A few years ago I was on SWA while waiting for my claim for One Parent Family Allowance to be processed.
You can earn up to a certain limit while claiming OPFA and I was working part time as I assumed the same applied for SWA.

My payment was stopped. It was a genuine misunderstanding as I was paying tax etc and assumed incorrectly that the same rules applied.

As for costs, I have my daughter in afterschool care mon to fri from 2pm to 6pm. This is in a creche environment. It costs roughly 3.75 pre hour. I pay the same then during school holidays etc and just make up the difference.


----------



## Mary Ellen (23 Mar 2010)

Just wondering can anyone advise on childminding fees for person to mind school going children in childrens home  after school  or for summer time

thanks

Mary Ellen


----------

